# power stroke diesel coolant additive



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

ford recomends adding a coolant additive to the antifreeze.
the only place to add it is the recovery tank,but will it recircalate to thr radiator.


----------



## BUSHMASTER (Aug 6, 2000)

Here is a tip you could drain a little amount out of the radiator add a pre mix to the revs. and it is sure to get in there ... rember to recheck coolant level....don't forget the additve for the fuel.... well worth it keeps those injectors clean and clear...


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

bushmaster:what is the brand of additive for the fuel?
does it realy work?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I use stanadyne blue label for fuel treatment.


----------

